

Australian gamers finally get R18+ classification - westicle
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/games/gamers-get-adultsonly-r18-classification-20120618-20kiw.html

======
westicle
Something Australian gamers have been waiting a long time for.

Interestingly, for years the government spin was "We can't allow people to
sell R-rated games... think of the children!"

Now all of a sudden the political winds have changed, and we have "R-rated
games will protect children from inappropriate content!"

